# Flatrate + Dauernutzung



## Madin (11. März 2002)

Hi, 

ich habe eine ISDN Flatrate von NordCom (einem Lokalanbieter). Die Verbindung wird nach einer 1/2 Stunde nach nichts machen getrennt und nach 12std Dauernutzung. Ich würde gerne etwas SEHR grosses ziehen und deshlab würde ich gerne ein Proh haben das die Flatrate standhhält!

Danke im Vorraus!


Madin


----------



## NeRo (11. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Madin _
> *Hi,
> 
> ... würde ich gerne ein Proh haben das die Flatrate standhhält!
> ...




Hmm... Was soll das bitte bedeuten... verstehe deine Frage nicht ? ... Du kannst gegen das Trennen der leitung wenn es vom Provider kommt, nichts machen. Wenn es passiert weil du keine Pakete bekommst/verschickst dann gibt es dafür entsprechende Programme. 
Also worin liegt dann dein Anliegen ?


----------



## Yasemin (12. März 2002)

Also wenn ich das Problem richtig verstanden habe:

Besorg dir ein Downloadprogramm bei dem du den Download beenden kannst und danach wieder starten an der Stelle wo du aufgehört hast.

So kannst du das was du runterladen willst 12 Stunden laufen lassen und wenn es dann noch länger braucht, die Verbindung aber gekappt ist, machst du einfach an der Stelle weiter wo du aufgehört hast.


----------



## C.Bird (19. März 2002)

Bie is das selbe späterstens nach 8h(meistens 7) wird verbindung getrennt.... sooo nervt soooooooooooooo


----------



## Nils Hitze (19. März 2002)

*Ich mag Router ..*

und ich weiß auch warum.

Als Downloadprogramm empfehle ich Netants.

Pfote


----------



## Yasemin (19. März 2002)

Ich hab Get Right, das ist eigentlich ganz gut.

Und Leute, so was wie rechtschreibung gibt es auch, den Beitrag von c.Bird hab ich dreimal lesen müssen bis ich ihn geblickt hab


----------



## Psyclic (19. März 2002)

check ersma deine internetseinstellungen von wegen idle disconnect und so.
dann stell dein mailprogramm einfach so ein das es alle 5 minuten deinen mailserver checkt so haste schonmal nen ständigen packetempfang.
es gibt ausserdem noch tools die deine verbindung bei disconnect sofort wiederherstellen.
schau mal auf downloads.com
oder was weis ich


----------



## nils11 (19. März 2002)

*ie...*

ich vermute mal, du solltest erstmal deine einstellungen im ie überprüfen. da kann man das auch einstellen.

und länger als 24 h erlaubt eh kein provider. selbst die telekom kappt bei der dsl-flat nach 24 h die leitung. 
aber es gibt ja ganz nützliche programme (siehe vorredner)  .


----------



## C.Bird (19. März 2002)

hab ich und bei WinXP tut er sovieso die verndung wiederherstellen würd aber trozdem gern das er online bleibt


----------



## Nils Hitze (19. März 2002)

*Das geht aber nicht ...*

Oder du beschwerst dich bei deinem Provider.

Pfote, Kojote


----------



## C.Bird (19. März 2002)

lol...ja klar ich geh hin und die tun das sofort für mich..oder wie stellst da das vor? is ja ned nur bei mir so is bei andren auch so


----------



## Nils Hitze (20. März 2002)

*C.Bird ..*

du schwebst am Rande des Abgrundes.

Entweder akkzeptierst du das dein Provider dich nach
12/24 Stunden vom Netz trennst und sorgst einfach 
nur dafür, das der Rechner sich wieder einwählt..

Oder 
Du wechselst zu einem anderen Provider.

Da kann ich nichts dran ändern und auch kein anderer
hier auf dem Board. Also laber nicht so einen Mist.

Pfote, Kojote


----------



## C.Bird (20. März 2002)

Es passt eh...


----------

